# Copadichromis trewavasae "Ivory head Mloto".



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I have 3 fish, 2 male 1 female. I just wanted to know if anyone has any experience with these fish? I will show some pictures because I think they are Copadichromis trewavasae Makonde 'Fireline Mloto' but I could be wrong. Please give me your advice on what they might be.

Thanks.
Chris.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are some pictures.

Dominate male.

















Sub Dom male.

















Female

















The males have a slight orange tint to there dorsal fin. They are 3 1/2 inches to 4" If you need better pictures I can acommdate more.

Chris.[/img]


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont know if its the lighting but in your pics the blaze look yellow, the C Mloto I have have a distinct whitish-blue blaze. The fish in your pics look alot like my Aulonocara Maylandi "Sulfurhead peacock" Heres a link:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... _types.php


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

It is definitely a _Copadichromis _species - or has some in it. The spots on the side are a distinct giveaway. The blaze does look quite yellowish in the photos - so either the light is discoloring the blaze - or you might have a different species of _Copadichromis _on your hands.

As *F8LBITEva* stated, every _C. trewavasea _"Ivory Head" that I have seen has a white/blue blaze on the males.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

How big are they?

I doubt it, because of the dorsal fin coloration, but it could be Copadichromis sp. "Virginalis Gold"

~Ed


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

They are definitely a Copadichromis trewavasae but what variant? I think they are 'Fireline Mloto' because the males have a orangish tip on there dorsal. 3 1/2 to 4 inches and still growing. I need to take better pictures for all of you again. The reason I want to know what kind they are is because I want more to start a breeding colony.

Thanks for all your help but you are not done yet as soon as I get better picture I will call upon all of you again.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Yours have yellow on them, not white/blue where the blaze is.

This is what a Copadichromis trewavasae Makonde "Fireline Mloto" looks like:









Unless your photos have some sort of color tint making the blaze look the yellowish color I see, yours are definitely NOT Copadichromis trewavasae...

~Ed


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I know the black back ground doesn't help and my lights give off a yellow tint. I will try and get a couple of better pictures.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont know whats to say ...but i got a black b/g too my doesn't look like that ..


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

What kind is that?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

CSchmidt said:


> What kind is that?


Copadichromis trewavasae mloto ....


----------



## NarakuAulonocara (Oct 29, 2005)

cichlids _killer probably has trewavasae lupingu

the fist person probably has fireline msisi/makondwe

it is indeed a trewavasae based on the head shape. Some juvi will have yellow tints and the lighting DOES affect color.


----------

